# temperature gauge for El Cheapo Brinkmann



## gardennerd01 (Jun 9, 2014)

I am just started in the art of smoking meat and decided to go with the modified brinkmann. One of the steps is to replace the temperature gauge with a higher quality one.

My question is what is the best Temperature gauge? I was thinking of just getting something like this: 
Does anyone have a better recommendation? Something in the $10-25 range?

Thanks!


----------



## geerock (Jun 9, 2014)

Try kck.com for all kinds of parts.


----------



## chef willie (Jun 9, 2014)

I had used a Weber analog gauge with a longgggg probe to measure the chamber temps. You need a meat probe, digital, that will keep you posted on meat temps.....HTH, Willie


----------



## geerock (Jun 9, 2014)

gardennerd01 said:


> I am just started in the art of smoking meat and decided to go with the modified brinkmann. One of the steps is to replace the temperature gauge with a higher quality one.
> 
> My question is what is the best Temperature gauge? I was thinking of just getting something like this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007JI3HYC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A180S6ZNSHZUZC
> 
> ...


y

You might also consider a maverick et733 digital remote that will give you both meat and chamber temp very accurately.  Great tool to have.


----------



## gardennerd01 (Jun 18, 2014)

I ordered a nice one online from the previously mentioned site.   I already have a digital thermometer with a probe for using in the oven, Im going to use it for my smoking purposes as well. Thanks for the info. Now to just get the proper holes drilled.


----------



## jlhog (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007JI3HYC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A180S6ZNSHZUZC

I have two of these and they seem to work good. I put one in my Weber 22.5 kettle grill and the other on my Smoke Hollow smoker.


----------

